# Millipede substrate?



## corwin3180 (Apr 16, 2007)

I currently use Peat moss as substrate for my AGB millipede.  I've noticed after about 2 weeks its starting to stink.  Im just wondering how often the substrate should be changed or cleaned? if cleaned, what is the easiest way? and if there are special techniques to help avoid odor?  I am also open to a change in substrate if anyone knows of any alternative that is more odor absorbant or that the millipedes enjoy more.  Any information would be appreciated Thanks!!!


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Try four to six inches of coconut coir (eco-earth, bed-a-beast, etc.) mixed with a couple of handfuls of aspen bedding. As the aspen rots it'll help provide the needed decaying wood the millipedes feed on. Add some shredded oak leaves to the surface and rotten oak wood if possible.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 16, 2007)

What kind of food are you feeding it?  I dont know why it would smell, especially that quick. I have never had a smell problem with my pedes.

I use as a substrate potting soil, a small amount of peat moss, and a good deal of crushed leaves, all mixed up.  I wonder if the smell is just food remnants rotting that were not cleaned up?


----------



## corwin3180 (Apr 16, 2007)

I actually think that some left over lettuce might play a big part in the odor, thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Whay kind of lettuce? Iceberg has a bad smell when it rots and shouldn't be used as food anyway. Iceberg has no nutritional value at all. I only feed Romaine lettuce, it's more expensive but more nutritionally complete.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 17, 2007)

I also think iceberg lettuce is not so hot.
I personally use stuff like cucumber, zucchini and apple slices and they seem to work fine.


----------



## corwin3180 (Apr 17, 2007)

any thoughts on how often to change substrate and clean cage????


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Apr 17, 2007)

With millipedes, I was told once never to change the substrate because you risk throwing out eggs and pedelings. The female takes a bit of substrate into the anus, extracts the water and forms a "cocoon" around each egg. It is therefore difficult to separate the eggs from the substrate. My colony has been going for months with the only odor being decaying leaves and damp coconut coir.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 17, 2007)

anyone feed tomato to thier millis?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 18, 2007)

Some people say theirs love it -- I've never offered mine any.  Though, some say theirs love cucumber, and mine ignore it.    Give it a shot.


----------



## Snipes (Apr 18, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> anyone feed tomato to thier millis?


Mine LOVE tomatoe, i would say its their favorite. I cut one in half and scoop out the seeds and pulp though, it seems to keep longer like that.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 19, 2007)

I really should try tomato some time. I was always worried they were bad for millis for some reason, I guess because they are, well, tomatoes.:? Actually I thought they were a bit acidic or something.


Do you use regular tomato or the little cherry type? Not sure if that really makes a difference though.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 19, 2007)

gunslinger said:


> Do you use regular tomato or the little cherry type? Not sure if that really makes a difference though.


Guessing by flavor difference alone, I'd guess the cherries are more "concentrated."  Possibly more nutrients per tomato? :?


----------



## Kennef (Jun 2, 2018)

spydrhunter1 said:


> Try four to six inches of coconut coir (eco-earth, bed-a-beast, etc.) mixed with a couple of handfuls of aspen bedding. As the aspen rots it'll help provide the needed decaying wood the millipedes feed on. Add some shredded oak leaves to the surface and rotten oak wood if possible.


What brand of aspen?


----------

